# My indoor loft - pictures, pigeons and all :D



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my indoor (?!?) loft and two pigeons. I have been a long time poster, but it has taken me over 2 years to get these pictures up.. but 2 years late is better than nothing!

http://s906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/Loft%20and%20Birds/

My pigeons are kept in an indoor loft in a sunroom with windows all along one wall. I have to take them outside every couple of weeks to get some sun as they do not get direct sunlight through the windows. 

The loft: Made of thick plywood, i used metal shelving kits (D.I.Y) to construct a frame. The roof and floor of the cage is made of aluminium, with linoleum covering the floor for insulation. 

The cage door frames are made of aluminium, and the screening is flywire (to stop mosquitos getting in). 

Size wise, the cage is about 1 metre deep by 1.8 metres wide, by 1.4 metres high. 

I would highly recommend using DIY shelving units to construct the framework for an indoor loft/cage from. 

Tell me what you think guys! Any advice appreciated 

P.S 

For those that haven't met my birds, the 

pigeon in the PG WEAR diaper is my hand reared male, Bong Bong. He is human imprinted, amd loves chilling in the lounge room with me every day for a few hours, and having a bath with me when he feels like it! 

My other pigeon looking in the mirror is my lonely but friendly fantail baio. I get her out everyday but she likes pigeons more than people. I got here as a year old pigeon. Slowly, she is trusting me more and more and choosing to spend more time near me. She will step up onto my hand on command - if she wants to. (What a good girl!) 

And thats my indoor loft  

Susie


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Susie,
Nice pics. Your birds look peaceful and content. Good luck with Bong Bong and Baio. Thanks for sharing 
YaSin.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG ...there's room for a W O E Tumbler in there .......lol

Bong Bong is so very cute susie ......that diaper idea is very good .......Oh , your Fantail is gorgeous and very elegant too I might add


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

That's what I keep telling everyone..., I have room for just one more


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it !


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice roomy space you have provided them. I know they will love the room. Don't forget the vitamin d3 supplement.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it's a bit rough but the birds love it! The flywire gets old so I replace it every 6 months or so for security as bong bong loves hanging off the wire to look at us quizzically! 

Charis thank you for the reminder bout the vitamin d. More time in the sun is definitely in order


----------



## NomesB (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a great set-up, for you and your birds! Nice to hear that Baio is wanting to spend more time with you now - she looks like a very sweet little girl. And some of Bong Bong's expressions are priceless!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

UssChicago1 said:


> Love it !


hey....that's a left-handed smile !!!! 

Kamz, very cool. How much time do they spend on the shelves as opposed to the floor ?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Bong bong NEVER used the shelves when I first got him, and he could fly by the time it was built. If you put him up on a shelf, he would still be there a couple of hours later! He loved the floor. He used to occasionally prepare himself and launch himself up at the platforms but just couldn't figure out how to get up there. 

When I got Baio, she used the shelves as a retreat to stay away from BOng Bong. He used to bully her to the extent I had to have separate food and water up top on the shelves - and bong bongs attempts to get to these strange platforms increased!

Eventually he figured out how to use them, and now I would estimate that Baio spends 80 percent of her time on the platforms, twenty percent on the ground (she is now permitted by his highness)

Bong bong probably is 50/50. Hard to tell because whenever you open the kitchen door he hops up on to the platform and starts his pigeon strut.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Love the loft and the birds are nice too... are they going to have offsprings?


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice looking pigeons


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

There is pretty much nil chance of bong bong and Baio having offspring. Baio would be up for it, but unfortunately bong bong has a predilection for inanimate objects - he has mated with them - stubbie holders, socks, pill bottles, balls - but absolutely no interest in a real, live pigeon. he and Baio have never mated. 

Poor Baio would do anything to get his attention. Could I ever find her a special home, with the option to have a loving mate, I would definitely consider it. I love her, but she would lOve to have a pigeon mate, not a Wierdo human imprinted flatmate of a pigeon in Bong Bong. 

Or if circumstances changed, I would definitely get a third pigeon (a boy) just for her. my other half won't let me have a third pigeon while we are still renting


----------



## Rose22 (Jul 13, 2011)

i know the feeling, i have barely begone, but im tryin to talk my mate into building a small 4' x 8' building on the back of our garage to make into a loft. lol i believe i have him talked into it. now just figuring out how i want it built


----------

